# Fault code U0121



## luvinveedubs (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an 04 V6, yesterday it was perfectly fine...last night we had torrential down pours, high winds and standing water... not sure if any of that matters, but this morning I went to take the kids to school and my "BRAKE" light, the ABS light, and the exhaust lights were all on. Took it to a local shop and had them check for codes. They said it was U0121... lost communication with ABS module. Any suggestions? What should I do? I drove it a couple of miles back to the house and again earlier this evening to see if anything felt different, but all seems the same. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

U0121 28793 Lost Communication With Anti-Lock Brake System (ABS) Control Module 

Check terminal resistance for CAN-Bus
Terminal resistance for CAN-bus, checking

Should have the code reset ,could be moisture,Marty
May reset itself.


_Modified by depiry at 5:46 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## blackatac (Aug 1, 2012)

*Same thing*

I got the same error message at my local service shop, but they didn't have the machine to reset the computer. This has been going on for a 2 weeks, and it started shortly after I had to slam on my brakes to stop. I've heard that disconnecting the battery would reset it. Will that work? The car seems to be functioning perfectly other than the flashing lights on the dash, occasional beeping, and malfunction of guages.


----------

